# EASTERN TACKLE - DOG DAYS 25% off JIG SALE



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

*DOG DAYS OF SUMMER SALE - 25% OFF ALL INDIVIDUAL VERTICAL JIGS*

*SHOP ----> EASTERN TACKLE*

*- 100g/3.5oz Flat Hammered Vertical Jig $6.99, now $5.24*
*- 100g/3.5oz Flat Potroast Vertical Jig $6.99, now $5.24*
*- 100g/3.5oz Sardine Vertical Jig $6.99, now $5.24*
*- 100g/3.5oz Fuchi Vertical Jig $6.99, now $5.24*
*- 150g/5.3oz Aki Angler Jig $8.99, now $6.74*
*- 150g/5.3oz Classic Flat Vertical Jig $8.99, now $5.84*
*- 160g/5.6oz Katana Vertical Jig $9.99, now $7.49*
*- 190g/6.7oz Sandflea Vertical Jig $9.99, now $7.49*
*- 200g/7oz First Drop Hammered Jig $9.99, now $7.49*
*- 200g/7oz First Drop Vertical Jig $9.99, now $7.49*
*- 200g/7oz Sardine Vertical Jig $9.99, now $7.49*
*- 200g/7oz Fuchi Jig $9.99, now $7.49*
*- 240g/8.4oz Katana Vertical Jig $10.99, now $8.24*
*- 250g/8.8oz Aki Angler Jig $10.99, now $8.24*
*- 250g/8.8oz Classic Flat Vertical Jig $10.99, now $8.24*
*- 300g/10.5 oz First Drop Hammered Jig $13.99, now $10.49*
*- 300g/10.5 oz First Drop Vertical Jig $13.99, now $10.49*
*- 300g/10.5oz Flat Potroast Vertical Jig $13.99, now $10.49*
*- 300g/10.5oz Fuchi Jig $13.99, now $10.49*
*- 400g/14oz Katana Vertical Jig $16.99, now $12.74*

*







*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Guys and Gals, these are great jigs with quality paint that holds up well and a great price too.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> Guys and Gals, these are great jigs with quality paint that holds up well and a great price too.


Thanks George. Dying to get back to Destin right after my next aventure.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Sale ends Sept. 30th!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Extended for just one day. Get them while their hot or any are left..


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad I logged on tonight. Just ordered a few.

Skip


----------

